# Old HEET Antifreeze glass bottle?



## tophat13 (May 6, 2012)

I found an old HEET glass bottle im guessing antifreeze at a garage sale today and i can't seem to find any info about it. I can try to put a picture up but if not it says "Keep that Engine Sweet". I've been looking for hours,Just want to know about the history about it.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 6, 2012)

i believe heet was a fuel treatment and is still available today. do you have a picture?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Yes, the company had a few products as fuel additives and still does unless the name got taken. It yours embossed or a paper label?


----------



## tophat13 (May 6, 2012)

My bottle looks like yours but it's worn off a bit.you can still read what's on the front.it is embossed.there is nothing on the back of it. Thank you for posting!


----------



## bubbas dad (May 6, 2012)

i had a 50's acl bottle pictured in my mind.


----------

